# Cajun Shrimp Question?



## Mylegsbig (May 5, 2007)

Hey guys, i want to try something new tonight, here goes

i want to get some shrimp cooked up and serve them in a sauce spooned on top of rice

But i'm not sure how  i want to do the shrimp / sauce.

I wanted to do it cajun style, so i was going to start with that cajun style mirepoix, bellpepper, celery, and onion....and then add some diced or crushed tomatoes...and then add some vegetable stock...and kind of reduce that..and get some shrimp in there

Should i cook the shrimp inside the actual sauce?  That is how i want to do it, i don't want to grill them and throw them in

Also, what herbs and spices go with this ? I'm not sure what spices they use in cajun cuisine but i just see premixed "cajun spice"

What is in that?

Any ideas on what i will need to pick up at the grocer? Any herbs/veggies/spices..

I'm gonna make a little less than a pound of medium sized shrimp...Not sure how much tomatoes/broth i will need... 

just a few pointers would be great..

thanks in advance

--------------

EDIT: i found something....I'd like to modify this and use shrimp instead...How can i change this to use shrimp? I'm not sure how long they will take to cook boiling in a sauce?  Should i cook the sauce and get the flavors nice and good for awhile, and THEN add the shrimp after the sauce has reduced for a bit and just melded ?

thanks in advance

 This one's not as thick as some, since Mom doesn't like roux in  étouffée.  It's mighty tasty! In fact, pretty much any time Mom asks anyone what meal they want for an occasion --  birthday, family visit, what have you -- this is invariably what we request.  It's a truly fantastic version of a  Louisiana classic.



[*] 2 pounds crawfish tails
[*] 1/4 pound butter
[*] 1 cup minced onion
[*] 1/2 cup minced bell pepper
[*] 1/2 cup minced celery
[*] 2 tablespoons crawfish fat
[*] 2 cups cold water
[*] 1 tablespoon corn starch
[*] 1/4 cup chopped green onion
[*] 1/4 cup chopped parsley
[*] Creole seasoning blend, to taste
[*] Salt, to taste
[*] Pinch dried thyme
[*] Pinch dried oregano
[*] 1 bay leaf
 Season the crawfish tails with salt, plus a little black and cayenne  pepper.  Heat the butter in a saute pan and saute the onion, bell pepper  and celery until the translucent, about 5 minutes.  Add the crawfish fat  (or extra butter if you don't have any), plus 1-1/2 cups water.  Add the  Creole seasoning, thyme, oregano, bay leaf and crawfish tails.  Bring to a  boil, then reduce heat to low and simmer for 30 minutes.  Dissolve the  corn starch in the remaining 1/2 cup water and add to the mixture.  Add  the green onions and parsley, and cook an additional 5 minutes.  Serve  over hot long grain rice.


----------



## Constance (May 5, 2007)

How about a good Shrimp Creole? I used to fix that a lot. The following recipe is pretty much the way I did it, except for the almond flour. I just used regular flour.
You can also brown pork chops or chicken and let them simmer in the Creole sauce. 
Serve over rice. 

Bayou Shrimp Creole Recipe | Shrimp Creole Recipes @ CDKitchen.com :: it's what's cooking online!


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 5, 2007)

Shrimp can be substituted for the crawfish in the recipe you posted. However I would suggest you add the shrimp during the last 5 minutes. Cooking shrimp or crawfish for 30+ minutes will result in them being over-cooked and tough. Hope this helps you!

Enjoy!


----------



## kitchenelf (May 5, 2007)

Just do as Uncle Bob said - simply replace the shrimp for the crawfish.  I'm not sure 5 minutes will be long enough, depending on how you cut the shrimp.  Because this will not be at a rolling boil as in making peel and eat shrimp it may take a little longer.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 5, 2007)

Ok Miss Elf...Maybe 6 minutes 

Really my method is looking at them..When I think they might be done I fork one and taste it and go from there. They will continue to cook after you plate them. Just don't over-cook them is the key!


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 5, 2007)

thanks alot guys.....came out great!


----------



## kitchenelf (May 6, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Ok Miss Elf...Maybe 6 minutes
> 
> Really my method is looking at them..When I think they might be done I fork one and taste it and go from there. They will continue to cook after you plate them. Just don't over-cook them is the key!



I'll even meet you in the middle - 5 1/2 minutes!   And I agree with your method - they are done when they are done!


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 6, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I'll even meet you in the middle - 5 1/2 minutes!  And I agree with your method - they are done when they are done!


 
Agreed!  {{{{Kitchenelf}}}}}


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 6, 2007)

Shrimp took about 5 minutes once they got in the sauce.

This was very good! I want to try it with chicken too.


----------



## AllenOK (May 6, 2007)

I know it's a little late, but here's a few other ideas that I do quite frequently:

Constance mentioned Shrimp Creole - which my other half, PeppA, dearly loves.
Shrimp Jambalaya
Blackened Shrimp - I know, I mentioned this quite a bit, but I love the flavor!
Cajun BBQ Shrimp - This is actually a saute method, in a highly-seasoned beer-butter sauce.  Very messy, and very tasty!  If you do it, clear your table, and lay newspaper all over everywhere.

Get yourself a copy of Paul Prudhomme's _Louisiana Kitchen_.  All the recipes I mentioned, plus many, many, others, are there (as well as his Blackened Seasoning mix, why buy it when you can make it?).


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 6, 2007)

oh ****nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

I love Paul Prudhomme!  That is a book i can CERTAINLY enjoy.

I use a couple of his seasoning mixes.

I also, i just like the look of the guy and his story.  Boatloads of charisma.

Cheers


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 16, 2007)

Okay guys - ressurecting this - this is the recipe im following...I want to sub chicken breast for shrimp this time.  How should i do it?  Should i dice the chicken before i throw it in the sauce?

---

3/4 cup onions chopped
1/2 cup green bell peppers coarsely chopped
1/2 cup celery thinly sliced
1 clove garlic minced
3 tablespoons butter
1 tablespoon almond flour
1 can (16-oz size) tomatoes peeled, drained, cut in quarters
1/4 cup water
3 tablespoons tomato paste
1  bay leaf
1/2 teaspoon rosemary each dried rosemary and thyme leaves, crushed
3 drops hot pepper sauce
1  bag (12-oz size) frozen shrimp shelled and deveined
  Salt
Directions:
In a 10-inch skillet or 5-quart Dutch oven over medium-high heat, sauté onion, green pepper, celery and garlic in butter for 6 to 8 minutes or until limp. Stir in flour. 

 Stir in tomatoes and juice, water, tomato paste, bay leaf, rosemary, thyme and hot pepper sauce. Stirring, bring to a boil. Reduce heat to low, cover and simmer, stirring occasionally, for 15 minutes. Remove bay leaf and discard. 

 Add shrimp to creole sauce. Cover and simmer for 5 to 10 minutes or until shrimp are firm and opaque. Add salt if needed.


----------



## Andy M. (May 16, 2007)

MLB, PP's recipe for creole sauce has a lot more than rosemary and thyme in it.  Have you checked his recipe?


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 16, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> MLB, PP's recipe for creole sauce has a lot more than rosemary and thyme in it.  Have you checked his recipe?



No Andy, but i'd love to.

I'll give it a try tonight.

Got a link my man?


----------



## Andy M. (May 16, 2007)

MLB, here's a link to his shrimp creole recipe. It calls for one of his magic seasonongs blends but his original cookbook lists individual spices.

Here they are:

Seasoning Mix:

2 Bay Leaves
¾ tsp Dry Oregano
½ tsp Salt
½ tsp White Pepper
½ tsp Cayenne
½ tsp Paprika
½ tsp Black Pepper
½ tsp Dry Thyme
½ tsp Dry Basil


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 16, 2007)

MLB....

Paul's recipe looks ok. Subsitute the shrimp stock with chicken stock if ya wanna use chicken. I would cut the chicken breast up into bite size peices and add them at the very end. Ya don't want to over cook it or it will get chewy. Hold the rosemary ya mentioned! It is excellent in roasted/baked/grilled etc chicken, but not in a creole sauce!!


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 16, 2007)

Yeah i will need to mod up pauls.  Less Grease is the main thing.

I don't like cooking with animal fat.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 16, 2007)

Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> Yeah i will need to mod up pauls. Less Grease is the main thing.
> 
> I don't like cooking with animal fat.


 
In hindsight that is a bit much on the fat. When I make creole sauce I normally use a small amount of bacon drippings as I like the slight hint of  flavor it gives the sauce. However; any good vegetable oil... canola, peanut, etc will give great results. This is making me hungry! 

Enjoy!


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 16, 2007)

Oh i love the flavor too.

I save that type of stuff for when i go out to eat.

I know in restaurants they just slap on butter and bacon grease and whatever else they have in a 10ft radius, so i don't cook with that stuff at home. lol.


----------

